# Acer GD245HQbid 120Hz Full HD lieferbar



## micRobe (12. Februar 2010)

Halli Hallo,

wollte nur kurz informieren, der Monitor ist seit heute bei redcoon Acer GD245HQbid - Acer 59,8cm(23'') / 80.000:1 / 300cd/m2 / 2ms| redcoon Deutschland lieferbar, Paket ist auf dem Weg 
Wer also einen will kann da bestellen, 349,- Euro +5,99 Euro Versand!
Ich teste den Moni ausgiebig wenn er eingetroffen ist, ich hoffe er kommt bis morgen.

Greetz

micRobe


----------



## schlumpf666 (12. Februar 2010)

wurde ja zeit das der endlich erhältlich ist! ^^
bin schon gespannt ob er hält was die daten versprechen, lass dann mal hören wie er ist!
verwendest du ihn auch für 3d vision oder "nur" normal?

grüße


----------



## micRobe (12. Februar 2010)

Noch "nur" normal, 3d Vision kauf ich mir erst wenn ich mit dem Moni zufrieden bin ^^


----------



## schlumpf666 (12. Februar 2010)

ok, na dann hoff ich mal für dich und für mich das du zufrieden bist! ^^
will ne mir wahrscheinlich auch zulegen...


----------



## schlumpf666 (13. Februar 2010)

tag, hast du den monitor heut bekommen? ^^


----------



## micRobe (13. Februar 2010)

Monitor ist da aber im Moment hab ich noch so meine Probleme mit ihm, immer wenn ich auf 120Hz umstellen will kommt die Meldung, Frequenz wird nicht unterstützt, stell ich es im Nvidia Controll Panel ein dann habe ich eine komplett unscharfe Anzeige die völlig Verzerrt ist. Vermutlich benötigt man einen Treiber für den Monitor, auf der CD ist dieser aber nicht zu finden. Werde ich mal das Googelorakel befragen gehen .....


----------



## micRobe (13. Februar 2010)

schlumpf666 schrieb:


> tag, hast du den monitor heut bekommen? ^^


Hat sich der Post wohl überschnitten, bis auf die 120Hz Probleme bin ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, Verarbeitung ist sehr gut, hatte den G243HQ den ich aber nach 5 Tagen zurückgeschickt hatte wegen Spulenfiepen, Hitzeentwicklung usw., der GD245HQ ist da schon ganz ander aufgestellt, schmäler, der Standfuß ist kleiner, die Hitzeentwicklung ist normal, er Fiept kein bisschen und sieht durch die schwarze Front auch besser aus wie ich finde. 
Werde mich jetzt mal mit den 120Hz befassen, sollte ich zu einem Ergebnis kommen poste ich wieder.


----------



## schlumpf666 (13. Februar 2010)

jepp, wird sich echt überschnitten haben! 
über was für ein kabel hast du ihn angeschlossen?
und wie viele, bzw. welche anschlüsse hat der eigentlich? ^^


----------



## micRobe (13. Februar 2010)

Hab über DVI angeschlossen das die GTX 285 noch kein HDMI hat.
Anschlüsse hat er VGA, DVI und HDMI


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2010)

micRobe schrieb:


> Hab über DVI angeschlossen das die GTX 285 noch kein HDMI hat.
> Anschlüsse hat er VGA, DVI und HDMI


 
Der Bildschirm unterstützt 120Hz nur über DVI, über HDMI lt. Hersteller maximal 75Hz womit sich der HDMI Anschluss fast erübrigt

btw:


----------



## syrus700 (14. Februar 2010)

Must ja irgendwie über DVI Dual Link anschließen gell! Aber müsste ja das richtige Kabel beiliegen beim moni also sollte es daran nicht liegen?!!!!


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. Februar 2010)

Jo, über Dual Link DVI anschließen, neuesten NIVIDIA-Treiber raufhauen und dann wird das sicher funzen!! 

Ich freu mich, dass den jmd. testet, PCGH meldet sich dazu ja nicht.

Kannst du uns mal Bilder posten? Und sagen, wie das so bei Blu-Ray-Filmen aussieht und so? Das ist ja wichtig. Und wenn du zockst musste au mal sagen, wie das aussieht usw. pls

thx mfG -DIVINITY-


----------



## micRobe (14. Februar 2010)

Jepp, das war das Problem, hab im anderen Thread schon geschrieben das ich es gelöst hatte. Ich hab den alten Moni weg und gleich den neuen Moni hin ohne das Kabel genauer anzuschauen. DVI Dual Link hat deutlich mehr Kontakte. Jetzt läuft er einwandfrei und bisher bin ich auf ganzer Linie begeistert, echt geiler Monitor.


----------



## syrus700 (14. Februar 2010)

Wie schauts mit Screens aus pleasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssse


----------



## schlumpf666 (14. Februar 2010)

na jetzt hört es sich schon besser an!
hab mir schon gedacht das es am kabel liegt... 
hast du schon mal irgendwelche games ausprobiert?
mich würd mal interessieren wie es da aussieht wenn man vsync an hat und 120 fps hat... könntest du das evtl. mal testen?


----------



## micRobe (14. Februar 2010)

Werde gleich mal ein paar Tests machen und posten


----------



## schlumpf666 (14. Februar 2010)

sehr schön, bin schon gespannt! ^^


----------



## micRobe (14. Februar 2010)

Also hab nun ein paar Games angezockt. Bei Mass Effect 2 und Dragon Age scheint es nicht über 60 Hz zu gehen, in der Konfig wird zwar der Monitor mit 120 Hz erkannt, im Spiel gehen die FPS aber nicht über 60 Hz hinaus. Bei Moder Warfare 2 und Quake Live erreiche ich 120 FPS und es fühlt sich um einiges geschmeidiger an, das Full HD macht natürlich auch noch einen besseren Eindruck.
Ich hab dann noch zwei Screens angelegt, einmal weiß und einmal schwarz um die Helligkeitsverteilung zu sehen. Das weiß scheint rechts leicht rötlich und bei schwarz ist deutlich zu erkennen das die Helligkeit von unten her strahlt.
Aber ich denke das alles liegt im Rahmen der Vertretbarkeit, ich bin mit der Farbdarstellung sehr zufrieden da ich vom Job her auch viel mit Bildbearbeitung zu tun habe.
Anbei Fotos während der Test da Screenshots ja nicht wirklich hilfreich wären.


----------



## schlumpf666 (14. Februar 2010)

danke schonmal für die bilder und die infos!! 
was hattest du davor für einen monitor?
würdest du sagen das sich der kauf gelohnt hat? (fragen über fragen ^^)


----------



## Zaphod1 (14. Februar 2010)

Hab diesen Acer ebenfalls bestellt (redcoon.at), allerdings nach Österreich also wird er erst im Laufe der kommenden Woche kommen, weil er von Deutschland verschickt wird. 
Wenn er kommt werd ich dann auch hier meinen Eindrücke posten.

Kann den Acer dann auch mit dem 120Hz Samsung vergleichen (2233RZ), welchen ich für eine Woche hatte, aber wieder zurückgeschickt habe. Dieser Montior war eigentlich gut nur dachte ich mir, ich nehm stattdessen lieber gleich einen 24" Full HD, der dann außerdem bessere Farben und besseren Kontrast haben soll, da schwächelte der Samsung etwas.

Hab auf dem Samsung in 120Hz Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 gespielt, ich kann euch nur sagen, ein Traum, praktisch so gut wie auf einem CRT, einfach flüssig wie Wasser. 
Wer einmal mit 120Hz gesehen hat wird nichts anderes mehr wollen, 60Hz sind ein Graus dagegen. 

Das Geld in einen 120Hz Monitor ist jedenfalls besser investiert als in eine 400€ Grafikkarte, wenn dann der Monitor nur max. 60fps anzeigen kann. 

Selbst Fenster verschieben auf dem Windows-Desktop schaut einfach mit 120Hz besser aus ^^.



schlumpf666 schrieb:


> danke schonmal für die bilder und die infos!!
> was hattest du davor für einen monitor?
> würdest du sagen das sich der kauf gelohnt hat? (fragen über fragen ^^)


 
Wenn du schnelle Spiele, v.a. Shooter spielst, lohnt sich der Kauf aber sowas von... Ganz klar, gar keine Frage.


----------



## schlumpf666 (14. Februar 2010)

ich spiel fast nur shooter, vorallem modern warfare 2... also genau des richtige für mich! ^^


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. Februar 2010)

Bin ich voll eurer Meinung. Was nützen einem 100 FPS, wenn man nur 60Hz darstellen kann?? Hört sich jedenfalls gut an, diese Eindrücke.

@ Zaphod

Findest du jetzt den Samsung besser oder den Acer? Du hast geschrieben, mit dem Samsung war es wie ein Traum, warum haste ihn dann zurückgeschickt? Dein Post widerspricht sich selbst, da du 2 verschiedene Meinungen gleichzeitig vertreten willst.

@ micRobe

Sieht schon krass aus, alles mit höchsten Details und so und dann.. 120Hz oO
Meine GTX260/1792mb/216 kann das Game mit max. Details nichmal mit 120 FPS darstellen. Und dann auch noch FullHD^^
Was für programme hast du für die tests benutzt?

Sieht sehr toll aus, wobei man jetzt natürlich nicht sieht, wie es in Bewegung aussieht.

Was mich wundert, ist auf  Bild 7, da sind so grüne Striche, warum ?? Sieht schlimm aus. Die Helligkeitsverteilung ist ok, ansonsten super. Wobei die sicher etwas besser sien könnte.

Nen professioneller Test von PCGH wäre toll... Aber die melden sich ja nich..

Wenn du viel mit Bildbearbeitung zu tun hast, würd eich dir ja nen 2. Monitor empfehlen mit IPS-Panel und so. Mit richtig guter Helligkeitsverteilung, Kontrast und so.


@schlumpf666

Ich zock auch fast nur Modern Warfare 2. Auch für mich perfekt^^ (OT: Welcher Rang bistn du? Biste gut? Ich: P2 R49, voll cooles game, aber noch mit ner Menge unsichtbaren oder selten gesehenen fehlern, die ich jedoch schon gesehen habe.)


----------



## Zaphod1 (14. Februar 2010)

-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> @ Zaphod
> 
> Findest du jetzt den Samsung besser oder den Acer? Du hast geschrieben, mit dem Samsung war es wie ein Traum, warum haste ihn dann zurückgeschickt? Dein Post widerspricht sich selbst, da du 2 verschiedene Meinungen gleichzeitig vertreten willst.


 
hab eigentlich alles im mein Posting geschrieben, ich glaub du hast nur die Hälfte gelesen 

erstens hab ich den Acer bestellt aber noch nicht bekommen

zweitens ist beim Samsung das flüssige Bild (120Hz) ein Traum, aber nicht unbedingt der Rest. 
Vorteil vom Acer und der Grund warum ich den Samsung, obwohl er gut ist, zurückgeschickt hab: 24", Full HD, bessere Farben*, besserer Kontrast*,  HDMI (wird wahrscheinlich mit neuerer Revision vom HDMI Standard bzw. Kabel auch mit 120Hz gehen) und natürlich der Neu-Am-Markt-Faktor.

*Laut Reviews:
http://www.digitalversus.com/article-357-7352-38.html
http://3dvision-blog.com/acer-aspire-gd245hq-120hz-3d-vision-ready-monitor-review/
http://www.daves3dphotography.com/


----------



## Superwip (14. Februar 2010)

Zaphod1 schrieb:


> HDMI (wird wahrscheinlich mit neuerer Revision vom HDMI Standard bzw. Kabel auch mit 120Hz gehen)


 
Im Gegensatz zum Alienware OptX AW2310 unterstützt der Acer GD245HQbid lt. Hersteller über HDMI maximal 75Hz




> Vertical Frequency
> 
> D-Sub&HDMI : 56-75Hz DVI : 56-120Hz


----------



## schlumpf666 (14. Februar 2010)

find ich schade das 120hz nur mit dvi kabel unterstützt wird!
sonst hätte man in mit der ps3 wenn die ihr firmware update bekommen sollte zum 3d bluray schauen verwenden können.
oder gibts da andersweitig irgendwelche möglichkeiten, sprich adapter oder ähnliches?

@divinty... bin 5. prestige, rang 69... werd jetzt gleich noch in nächste prestige gehn. ^^
ob ich gut bin, ich behaupt mal ja


----------



## micRobe (14. Februar 2010)

Ich hab noch den Samsung 226BW, den verwende ich jetzt für meinen 2. Rechner.
Für die Tests habe ich Fraps laufen lassen das zeigt dann immer die FPS oben in der Ecke an und ist halt super zum Screenshots machen. 
Die grünen Streifen sind keine Streifen ^^ es ist der Name von dem schwarzen Bild das blendet Faststone Imageviewer immer mit ein wenn man Vollbild macht und mit der Cam im dunkeln fotografiert ist es ein wenig verwackelt.
Ok, nach weiteren Tests kann ich den Monitor echt bestens empfehlen, ich bin hoch begeistert und zufrieden. Shooter spielen sich echt wieder wie auf CRTs, ich hab es echt vermisst und liebe es von der ersten Sekunde an 
75 Hz über HDMI ist echt komisch, mittlerweile gibt es Fernseher die mehr als 200 Hz haben und auch über HDMI befeuert werden, aber mir ist es egal DVI reicht doch völlig aus.


----------



## Zaphod1 (14. Februar 2010)

Ja der Vorteil ist halt dass HDMI mehr Sex-Appeal hat abgesehen davon ist es sche*ßegal.

Die Aussage für Spieler bleibt aber: 

Kauft euch 120Hz TFTs, und kauft euch NUR 120Hz TFTs, alles andere ist Schrott !


----------



## Superwip (14. Februar 2010)

micRobe schrieb:


> 75 Hz über HDMI ist echt komisch, mittlerweile gibt es Fernseher die mehr als 200 Hz haben und auch über HDMI befeuert werden, aber mir ist es egal DVI reicht doch völlig aus.


 
Den Fernseher möchte ich sehen!

Soweit ich weiß gibt es nur ganze wenige TVs, die über HDMI mehr als 60Hz reinbekommen (Mitsubishi Laser TV z.B. kann soweit ich weiß via HDMI 120Hz verarbeiten) aber von 200Hz hab ich noch nie gehört

Viele TVs rechnen heute allerdings nachträglich Zwischenbilder zu dem über HDMI übermittelten 60Hz Signal dazu und interpolieren so bis zu 400Hz; das sind aber natürlich keine sehr Elegante Lösung und eignet sich weder für Gaming (aufgrund des hohen Inputlags der dadurch entsteht) noch für 3D Darstellung mit Shutterbrille


----------



## -MIRROR- (18. Februar 2010)

schlumpf666 schrieb:


> @divinty... bin 5. prestige, rang 69... werd jetzt gleich noch in nächste prestige gehn. ^^
> ob ich gut bin, ich behaupt mal ja



Ich bin Prestige 2 Rang 50. Kann aber wegen meines i-nets derzeit nicht zocken, seit 1 Woche. Ansonsten wäre ich schon Prestige 3.
Ich würde auch behaupten, dass ich gut bis sehr gut bin. Also soweit ich das sagen kann, wenn man fast immer 1. ist. habe aber schon einige gesehen die besser waren als ich.. Gestorben sind sie durch mich jedoch auch^^



Superwip schrieb:


> Den Fernseher möchte ich sehen!
> 
> Soweit ich weiß gibt es nur ganze wenige TVs, die über HDMI mehr als  60Hz reinbekommen (Mitsubishi Laser TV z.B. kann soweit ich weiß via  HDMI 120Hz verarbeiten) aber von 200Hz hab ich noch nie gehört



Das is nix besonderes. 200Hz-Bildschirme kannste in jedem normalen  Mediamarkt sehen, also entweder haste ne Wissenslücke oder kannst es  nicht glauben.


----------



## Superwip (18. Februar 2010)

-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> Das is nix besonderes. 200Hz-Bildschirme kannste in jedem normalen Mediamarkt sehen, also entweder haste ne Wissenslücke oder kannst es nicht glauben.


 
Wie gesagt:



			
				Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Viele TVs rechnen heute allerdings nachträglich Zwischenbilder zu dem über HDMI übermittelten 60Hz Signal dazu und interpolieren so bis zu 400Hz; das ist aber natürlich keine sehr Elegante Lösung und eignet sich weder für Gaming (aufgrund des hohen Inputlags der dadurch entsteht) noch für 3D Darstellung mit Shutterbrille


 
Diese Bildwiederholfrequenz ist nur "geschummelt" und jedenfalls sowohl absolut Gaming als auch 3D untauglich


----------



## Zaphod1 (19. Februar 2010)

-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> Das is nix besonderes. 200Hz-Bildschirme kannste in jedem normalen Mediamarkt sehen, also entweder haste ne Wissenslücke oder kannst es nicht glauben.


 
Du hast nicht gelesen, junger Padawan.


----------



## -MIRROR- (19. Februar 2010)

Also nen hoher Inputlag ist merkbar, was mit 200Hz ja eig. nicht sein soll, also eine Art ruckeln.
Du kennst doch die Technik? (TrueMotion)

So wie das in der Praxis aussieht kann ich mir die als echte 200Hz-Bildschirme vorstellen. DIe bringen das was auf dem papier steht, man muss nur mal nen Fußballspiel darauf sehen und dann den ball verfolgen


----------



## Superwip (19. Februar 2010)

-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> Also nen hoher Inputlag ist merkbar, was mit 200Hz ja eig. nicht sein soll, also eine Art ruckeln.
> Du kennst doch die Technik? (TrueMotion)
> 
> So wie das in der Praxis aussieht kann ich mir die als echte 200Hz-Bildschirme vorstellen. DIe bringen das was auf dem papier steht, man muss nur mal nen Fußballspiel darauf sehen und dann den ball verfolgen



Ich glaube, du weißt nicht, was ein Inputlag ist ^^

Der Inputlag ist eine Zeitverzögerung zwischen der Ausgabe des Bildes durch die GraKa und der effektiven Darstellung auf dem Monitor; dieser liegt in der Regel zwischen bis zu 200ms bei nicht auf niedrigen Inputlag optimierten TVs o.ä., ~5-10ms bei guten Gaming LCDs, bei CRTs gibt es keinen Inputlag

Der Inputlag ist bei Filmen oder dergleichen natürlich egal, da stört es ja niemanden, ob das Bild 0,1 Sekunde verzögert angezeit wird aber beim Zocken kann es spielentscheident sein mit oder ohne 0,1 Sekunden Verzögerung einen Gegner zu sehen, der hinter einer Ecke hervorhüpft...


----------



## schlumpf666 (19. Februar 2010)

da hat sich jemand ganz genau mit dem thema befasst... 
schöne erklärung!!


----------



## karakantheone (20. Februar 2010)

Mal ne frage,kann man nun mit dem 3D Kit von Nvidia nur Games auf dem Monitor zocken oder kann man damit auch Filme in 3D schauen?
Die zweite frage ist,ob man die Games alle 3D zocken kann,oder nur bestimmte 3D -Games ?


----------



## schlumpf666 (20. Februar 2010)

soweit ich weiß kannst du grundsätzlich alle games damit zocken, allerdings wirkt es nicht bei jedem gleichgut!
es gibt auch net seite auf der steht wie gut sich bestimmte games für 3d vision eignen, die find ich aber auf die schnelle grad nicht.
vielleicht stand es sogar im nvidia treiber... ^^
also alle aktuellen games müssten auf jeden fall funktionieren, beim einen sieht es halt super aus, bei einem anderen vielleicht nicht so toll... das ist halt etwas unterschiedlich.

im moment gibts ja noch net wirklich filme in 3d... weiß nicht ob es damit dann funktioniert wenn die 3d blurays kommen!


----------



## karakantheone (20. Februar 2010)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle antwort.
Klar gibs schon 3D Blurays wie zb Final Destination 4 3D.


----------



## schlumpf666 (20. Februar 2010)

sorry, hab viele in meinem satz vergessen! 
wobei es mich ja auch interessiert!
vielleicht weiß es ja jemand anderes hier...


----------



## karakantheone (20. Februar 2010)

Mich eben auch,wenn man mit der brille "NUR" Games zocken kann währe es echt schade,wenns kompertiebel zu den 3D Filmen wäre ,währ es echt geil.

Hab mir im moment erstmal den Monitor bestellt,wenn die Brille zu empfehlen ist,dann wird diese natürlich auch angeschaft.

Die frage ist nun nur,ob es sich halt lohnt.


----------



## Superwip (20. Februar 2010)

NVIDIA präsentiert Lösung für 3D-Blu-ray-Wiedergabe

Ob die aktuellen Treiber schon mit 3D Blue Rays kompatibel sind weiß ich nicht aber es ist auf jeden fall möglich und wenn es noch nicht geht zumindestens für die nahe Zukunft geplant


----------



## karakantheone (20. Februar 2010)

Hat den noch niemand beides (also Acer Monitor und die 3D Brille von Nvidia) zuhause und hats getestet,bin echt neugierig.


----------



## karakantheone (20. Februar 2010)

Kurzbeschreibung


GELANGWEILT VON 2D-WELTEN?
Dann hol dir NVIDIA 3D Vision. und mache deinen PC bereit für ein extrem realistisches 3D-Erlebnis. Das 3D Vision Kit mit schnurloser High-Tech-Brille und fortschrittlicher Software zeigt automatisch Hunderte PC-Spiele in echtem Stereo 3D. Einfach die schicke Brille aufsetzen und mit einem NVIDIA® Grafikprozessor und 3D Vision-kompatiblen Bildschirm neue Umgebungen und Personen entdecken, die in 3D am Bildschirm zum Leben erwachen. Auch 3D-Filme und digitale 3D-Fotos werden gestochen scharf angezeigt. 3D Vision - Mittendrin statt nur davor.

Die Stereo 3D Technologie ermöglicht die Wiedergabe von Bildern oder Inhalten mit einer realistischen Tiefenwahrnehmung wie im echten Leben. Nur GeForce Grafikprozessoren unterstützen Hunderte PC-Spiele in Stereo 3D ohne zusätzliche Konfiguration oder Patches.

High-Tech Design 
Speziell entwickelte, aktive LCD-Brille mit integrierter Elektronik für 120 Hz LCD-Bildschirme wie dem Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ.

Komfortabel und stilvoll 
Die drahtlose 3D-Brille in modernem Sonnenbrillendesign ist komfortabel, leicht und individuell anpassbar

Sofort eintauchen 
Die automatische Installation, Geräteerkennung und Einrichtung ist innerhalb von Minuten abgeschlossen und du kannst sofort loslegen. Unterstützung für zahlreiche DirectX® Spiele.


----------



## schlumpf666 (20. Februar 2010)

doch, superwip hat beides zuhause. er hat auch schon erste erfahrungen gepostet...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...display-120-hz-mit-full-hd-aufloesung-12.html


----------



## Superwip (20. Februar 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/90583-3dvision_196-21-will-nicht.html

boon hat ebenfalls beides und hat es mittlerweile auch zum Laufen gekriegt


----------



## Zaphod1 (20. Februar 2010)

3D ist mir zimelich egal. Ich hab mir den Monitor nur wegen den 120Hz gekauft. Mit den Shutterbrillen macht es sowieso keinen Spaß, weil das Bild zu dunkel wird. Noch dazu kann ich mit der 5870 sowieso kein 3D darstellen, solange ATI kein 3D System rausbringt.


----------



## -MIRROR- (20. Februar 2010)

@ Superwip

Freak!  Ne, gute Erklärung, danke. Kenne Inputlag, Coronabildung und allsowas nur aus PCGH-Tests, wie das aussieht und ob es mich stört weiß ich gar nicht. 

@karakantheone

Ich würde dir empfehlen, wenn, nur Spiele in 3D zu zocken, wenn sie etwas hell oder normal sind, nicht wie Left for dead, wo es alles so düster ist. Der Bildschirm hat "nur" 300cd/m². 400cd/m² würde ich empfehlen, wenn man z.B. düstere Spiele wie LFD2 zocken möchte, in 3D.

Es soll oder gibt ja schon Monitore wo man 3D ohne Brille sehen kann, ich frage mich wie das funktioniert. Finde ich ne super Sache, wenn es sowas gibt, 3D ohne Brille  Ist ja beängstigend, wenn man in nen Raumj reinkommt und da stehen Monster vor einem weil man auf den 30"-Monitor geschaut hat^^


----------



## Superwip (20. Februar 2010)

-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> Es soll oder gibt ja schon Monitore wo man 3D ohne Brille sehen kann, ich frage mich wie das funktioniert. Finde ich ne super Sache, wenn es sowas gibt, 3D ohne Brille  Ist ja beängstigend, wenn man in nen Raumj reinkommt und da stehen Monster vor einem weil man auf den 30"-Monitor geschaut hat^^



Das Funktioniert durch den unterschiedlichen Blickwinkel der beiden Augen; Nachteil: man darf den Kopf nicht bewegen und muss ihn präzise an deiner bestimmten Stelle vor dem Bildschirm platzieren... meiner Meinung nach auch keine sehr elegante Lösung

Dann gibt es natürlich noch Hologramme, die ein echtes 3D Bild in den Raum projezieren, aber damit gibt es noch einen ganzen Haufen technischer Probleme, bis es Hologrammprojektoren gibt, wie wir sie aus Star Wars kennen werden wohl noch Jahzehnte vergehen...


----------



## wb7366 (21. Februar 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach sind 3D Vision / 120Hz TFTs ein Konzeptfehler !!!

Die Grundidee von 3d ist die gleichzeitge Darstellung vom 2 verschiedenen Bildern.
Ab 24 aufeinanderfolgenden Bildern nimmt die Trägheit des Auges keine Einzelbilder mehr wahr.
Afaik braucht man für 3d 2x24Bilder sprich bei FullHD 1920x1080Pixel a 48 Bilder.

Da die Technik des letzten Jahrhunderts auf den Zeilenweisen Bildaufbau per Kathodenstrahl
basierte (Röhre PAL 50i NTSC 60i) sollten Büro CRT mindestens 100Hz haben um nicht zu
flimmern.
Die funktionsweise der Shutterbrille mit ihrem zu und abschalten der einzelnen Gläser r/l
ähnelt dem Bildaufbau eines CRT wodurch selbst bei 60Hz noch ein unbewusster Flimmereffekt
auftritt der zu Kopfschmerzen führen kann. 
Eine Shutterbrille sollte daher mindestens 100hz pro Auge (gesamt 200Hz) bereitstellen.

Ein weiters Manko sind die Enormen Datenmengen/Frames die die Grafikkarte bereitstellen muss.
Bei 1920x1080p (Vollbilder) a 2x60Hz geht selbst die beste Highend-Grafik in die Knie bei 3d Spielen.
2x100hz(Pal) oder gar 2x120Hz sind dann schon jenseits techn. bezahlbarer Standards und den
entsprechenden Hdmi Übertragungsbandbreiten.

Da bei LCD/TFT theoretisch alle Pixel gleichzeitig angesteuert werden, würden bei diesen
Display 24Hz 2d / 48Hz 3d Bildwiederholfrequenz(in Vollbildern) völlig ausreichen.
Die Grafikkarte muss max. 1920x1080p a 48Bilder an das Display schicken.

Nicht der PC sondern das Display strahlt jetzt jedes Vollbild 2x oder 4x aus und übernimmt
die Ansteuerung der Shutterbrille welcher somit pro Auge 100Hz bzw. 200Hz bereitgestellt
werden.

Diese Technik werden zukünftig auch die neuen 3d LED-LCD-Fernseher besitzen. Bei Samsung
sind 240Hz im Gespräch. (2x120Hz, Quellmaterial z.B. Blu-Ray 1920x1080p a 60Hz/30 Vollbilder pro Auge)


----------



## schlumpf666 (21. Februar 2010)

sehr schön ausgeführt... aber du hast da meiner meiunung nach was ganz wichtiges vergessen!
bei filmen mag das völlig ausreichen, aber bei spielen brauchst du einfach ohne große verzögerung jeden frame den du bekommen kannst.
ich für dir nochmal kurz anhand von einem kleinen beispiel auf, warum ich der meinung bin das 24, der einfachkeit halber nehm ich 25 frames, nicht ausreichen um richtig flüssig zu sein.
wenn 25 frames in der sekunde durchgehend gleichmäßig ausgegeben werden hat du einen frame nach zb. einer millisekunde, den nächsten frame nach 26 millisekunden, den nächsten nach 51 usw.
da wie du selbst so schön erklärt hast das menschliche auge etwas träge ist, hast du sicherlich nicht genau nach einer 1, 26 oder 51 millisekunden dieses bild auch wirklich im kopf... 
wenn du da dann kurz bevor ein neues bild auf dem monitor zu sehen ist, sagen wir mal genau nach 25 millisekunden gerade einmal das alte verarbeitet hast, bist du einfach der bewegung die du zb. mit der maus machst deutlich hinterher.

wenn du jetzt aber 50 frames hast, kommt bei millisekunde 1, 13.5, 26, 38.5, 51 usw. jeweils ein bild. somit hast du keine verzögerung von 24 millisekunden, sondern nur von 11,5.
mach das selbe mal mit 75, 100 oder 120 frames... 
wie oben schon gesagt, das ist rein meine theorie.
aber ich garantier dir das du einen unterschied zwischen 25 und zb. 100 frames sehen wirst.
zumal nie im leben jeder frame so gleichmäßig ausgegeben wird wie das in meinem beispiel der fall ist.
beim film vielleicht nicht wichtig, aber beim zocken, wo du selbst auf die ereignisse reagieren musst elementar wichtig. zumindest bei schnellen games...


----------



## Superwip (21. Februar 2010)

wb7366 schrieb:


> Die Grundidee von 3d ist die gleichzeitge Darstellung vom 2 verschiedenen Bildern.
> Ab 24 aufeinanderfolgenden Bildern nimmt die Trägheit des Auges keine Einzelbilder mehr wahr.
> Afaik braucht man für 3d 2x24Bilder sprich bei FullHD 1920x1080Pixel a 48 Bilder.
> 
> ...



Ich habe keine Probleme mit 60Hz/Auge; es gibt ja auch ältere Röhren TVs mit nur 50 Hz ^^
Mehr wären zwar sicher besser aber es geht auch so



> Ein weiters Manko sind die Enormen Datenmengen/Frames die die Grafikkarte bereitstellen muss.
> Bei 1920x1080p (Vollbilder) a 2x60Hz geht selbst die beste Highend-Grafik in die Knie bei 3d Spielen.


Stimmt, zumindestens die von nVidia, die überlegenen ATIs sind zu der Technik ja Treiberbedingt leider noch nicht kompatibel; durch reduzierung von AA und derartigen leistungsfressenden Detailverbesserern an die wir uns in Jahren der anspruchslosen Konsolenportierungen gwöhnt haben läuft es aber ganz gut



> 2x100hz(Pal) oder gar 2x120Hz sind dann schon jenseits techn. bezahlbarer Standards und den
> entsprechenden Hdmi Übertragungsbandbreiten.


Durch die höhere Frequenz/Auge wird die GraKa nicht nöher beansprucht da die Bildwiederholfrequenz ja nicht synchron mit der Framerate sein muss; für 120Hz benötigt man nicht 120fps, die höhere Framerate an sich verbraucht kaum Grafikleistung

Es gibt auch schon einen Übertragungsstandsard, der 240Hz@ Full HD ermöglicht: 4lane Displayport 1.2



> Da bei LCD/TFT theoretisch alle Pixel gleichzeitig angesteuert werden, würden bei diesen
> Display 24Hz 2d / 48Hz 3d Bildwiederholfrequenz(in Vollbildern) völlig ausreichen.


Für Filme.
Bei Spielen geht dadurch unter Umständen Reaktionszeit verloren; man kann grundsätzlich noch wesentlich schnellere Veränderungen wahrnehmen, das kann unter Umständen spielentscheident sein



> Die Grafikkarte muss max. 1920x1080p a 48Bilder an das Display schicken.


Daher eben nicht; es würde zwar für ein flüssiges Bild ausreichen, mehr, bis zu ~100Hz/Auge wäre aber auf jeden Fall noch sinnvoll



> Nicht der PC sondern das Display strahlt jetzt jedes Vollbild 2x oder 4x aus und übernimmt
> die Ansteuerung der Shutterbrille welcher somit pro Auge 100Hz bzw. 200Hz bereitgestellt
> werden.


Trotzdem keine schlechte Idee um die Frequenz ohne Erhöhung der Übertragungsrate weiter zu erhöhen; allerdings: im Moment gibt es erst die ersten 120Hz Schirme, ich denke da kann man nicht wirklich erwarten, dass jetzt gleich 240Hz Modelle auf den Markt strömen mit welcher Technik auch immer



> Diese Technik werden zukünftig auch die neuen 3d LED-LCD-Fernseher besitzen. Bei Samsung
> sind 240Hz im Gespräch. (2x120Hz, Quellmaterial z.B. Blu-Ray 1920x1080p a 60Hz/30 Vollbilder pro Auge)


Filme lassen sich wie gesagt nicht wirklich mit Spielen vergleichen; für Filme reicht ein flüssiges Bild bei 24fps/Auge, bei Spielen können noch 100fps/Auge statt 50fps/Auge unter Umständen von Vorteil sein

Trotzdem kann es wie gesagt nicht schaden, wenn der Fernseher die 60Hz x2 auf 120 Hz x2 verdoppelt



> Meiner Meinung nach sind 3D Vision / 120Hz TFTs ein Konzeptfehler !!!


-> nur weil man es besser machen könnte ist es meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls kein Konzeptfehler; abgesehen von ein paar Details wie etwa besseren SLI Treibern hat nVidia seinen Teil meiner Meinung nach recht gut gemacht; jetzt sind klarerweise die Monitorhersteller gefragt


----------



## wb7366 (21. Februar 2010)

In gewisser Weise gebe ich euch recht das 24fps noch ein wenig mager sind zum Zocken.
Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, wenn 2x30fps also 60 Vollbilder vom Hirn verarbeitet werden müssen, noch Reaktionslücken vorhanden sein sollen. Zumal ja das darauffolgende Bild zw. linker/rechter Brillenhälfte schon wieder einen Frame weiter ist, also 60 verschiedene Bilder pro Sekunde (30 pro Auge) verarbeitet werden.

Vielleicht bin ich ja zu wenig Extremzocker das ich dies nicht nachvollziehen kann. Beim Zocken will ich die max. machbare Grafikpracht haben die noch flüssig läuft. Das sind dann meist so 30/40 fps.
Alles andere ist in meinen Augen Resourcenverschwendung.

Wenn man etwas im Web sucht, sieht man was so die nächsten 1-2 Quartale ansteht bei LG ,Samsung etc.  Da würde ich heute keine 500-600€ für eine 60hz Shutterbrille und einen rel. kleinen 23 Zoll Bildschirm ausgeben wollen. Sitze momentan vor einem 32 Zoll LG und der könnte
mit 3d ruhig noch ein paar Zoll zulegen 
Hinzu kommt noch die Hdmi 1.4 Spec wo beide Bildhälften in einem gemeinsamen Frame (1920x2160p) übertragen werden sollen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2010)

Ic würde mal gerne noch ein paar Eindrücke haben wollen von Leuten, die dne Monitor jetzt schon haben und nicht in 3D nutzen. Und Bilder fände ich auch noch gut..

Also?


----------



## Superwip (21. Februar 2010)

Bilder...

Na ja... Google ist dein Freund ^^

acer GD245HQ - Google-Suche

Den 3D Effekt kann man mit Bildern ja leider nur sehr schlecht einfangen...

Ausrüstung zum Messen von Reaktionszeit, Inputlag, Farbechtheit, Kontrast, Helligkeit und Schwarzwerten und der gleichen hab ich leider nicht

Allgemein kann ich nur sagen: ein sehr guter Monitor, gut verarbeitet, gutes Bild, 120Hz sind ein großer Fortschritt und 3D Funktioniert auch gut

Ob er besser oder schlechter ist als der Alienware OptX AW2310 kann ich natürlich auch nicht sagen...

Meiner Meinung nach hat sich der Kauf auf jeden Fall gelohnt, in dem Preisbereich würde ich fürs Zocken keinen Monitor ohne 120Hz mehr empfehlen


----------



## RedBrain (22. Februar 2010)

Ein Review: Acer Aspire GD245HQ 120Hz 3D Vision-ready Monitor Review - 3D Vision Blog (English)

Ja, ich finde nur diese Review, die anderen habe ich noch nicht gefunden oder der Produkt ist einfach zu NEU!


@micRobe
Wie sieht der Stromverbrauch aus?


----------



## karakantheone (22. Februar 2010)

Kann es sein dass der Monitor im moment runter auf 250€ gesunken ist?

edit:
Hab mich vertan,der sieht halt genauso aus,deswegen.
Bis auf die 3D technik schein ja bei diesem Monitor alles gleicht zu sein von der Optik+funktion her.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375193&pf_rd_i=301128


----------



## schlumpf666 (22. Februar 2010)

ja den hab ich vorhin auch gesehn... schön wär es schon den 120hz zu dem preis zu bekommen.
dann würd ich sofort zuschlagen!


----------



## Riot_deluxe (23. Februar 2010)

Würde meinen 24er auch gerne gegen den 24er mit 120Hz austauschen. Allerdings sehe ich es nicht ein 350€ dafür zu bezahlen. Der Preis ist zurzeit nur so hoch weil Acer eine Art Monopolstellung mit dem LCD hat.

Wenn es mehrere -von verschiedenen Firmen- 24er/120Hz auf dem Markt gibt, werden die Teile sicher nur noch 250-300€ kosten. Solange werde ich noch warten.


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2010)

In einem Monat schlage ich zu, bis dahin wird er sicher noch günstiger 

@ Superwip

Ich wollte Bilder vom Bildschirm im Einsatz, also mit Spielen, wie schon am Anfang gepostet.


----------



## karakantheone (23. Februar 2010)

Naja,ihr könnt ja ruhig warten,ich jedenfalls nicht 
Meiner ist heute angekommen und es ist echt ein genuss damit zu Spielen (L4D2,MW2).

Und viel billiger wird der eh nicht ,ich denk mal maximal 50€ billiger oder so,und dafür Monate zu warten?
Naja wenn man drauf verzichten kann


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2010)

@ karakanthone

Ich warte nicht wegen des Bildschirmes, sondern wegen nem neuen PC und im märz kommt ne Menge neues Zeugs. Daher kann ich locker warten.

Sag mal, was hattest du vorher für nen Bildschirm? 19" 1024x786? Oder biste aussagekräftig?


----------



## karakantheone (23. Februar 2010)

Ja 19" Iyama 1280x1024,aber dass war einmal


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2010)

Das war mir klar.. Jeder der so euphorisch über nen neuen Bildschirm schriebt hat keinen Vergleich. Man könnte dir jegliche andere neue hinstellen, du wärst von allen begeistert. Ne Meinung von Leuten, die vorher wenigstens auf 1680x1050 gezockt haben wäre gut. Oder ich bild mir die Meinung selber, ich kann das wenigstens einschätzen -.-


----------



## schlumpf666 (23. Februar 2010)

@divinity: wie wärs wenn du mal auf seite 2 in dem thread schauen würdest? 
genau genommen ist es post 18! da sind bereits bilder in aktion gepostet.
mehr infos kannst du auch von jemand der nicht irgendwelche messmöglichkeiten oder sonst was hat auch von niemanden verlangen, naja selbst wenn die möglichkeiten vorhanden sind kannst du es nicht verlangen... mal davon abgesehen! 
dir wird nichts anderes übrig bleiben als auf einen test von einer hardware seite zu warten, oder selbst testen!


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2010)

@ schlumpf666 (oh man^^)

Ja, die Bilde rund so kenne ich, ist auch super, mehr als ich erwartet hatte, darum geht es ja auch nicht. Sondern um die subjektive Einschätzung der Käufer, die ist nämlich wichtiger als Fakten oder was weiß ich.

Ich hätte gerne einen Test, aber PCGH meldet sich in keiner Form zurück.


----------



## schlumpf666 (23. Februar 2010)

es heißt ja nicht das wenn dir jemand anders seine subjektive meinung über den monitor berichtet sie dann mit deiner übereinstimmt!
selbst wenn ich jetzt meinen senf dazu geben könnte, hab seit 2 jahren nen 22" syncmaster 226bw, muss das nicht heißen das du auch so denkst...
wenn aber jemand einen hardware technisch kompletten test mit dem teil machst, kannst du wenigstens sicher sein das da alles stimmt oder eben nicht.

und zum thema pcgh meldet sich in keiner form... ich geh mal stark davon aus das die sobald sie den monitor bekommen, auch ein ausführlicher test gemacht wird.
kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen das der zuerst im heft sein wird, von irgendwas müssen die auch leben!


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2010)

Na dann sag mir doch mal deine Meinung im Gegensatz zum "alten" Mnitor schlumpf666, deine würde mich inetressieren. Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, helligkeit, Kontrast?

Die sollen wenigstens i-was dazu sagen,w ei bei anderen Dingen auch  Ich hab nen ABo von PCGH, die leben schon noch wenn sie dne Test wenigstens ansagen


----------



## schlumpf666 (23. Februar 2010)

schlumpf666 schrieb:


> selbst wenn ich jetzt meinen senf dazu geben könnte...



heißt leider das ich nicht kann weil ich ihn noch nicht besitze! 
du solltest wenigstens bisschen mitlesen, allgemein im thread, da hab ich bestimmt scho 2-3mal geschrieben das ich auch noch warte bis er günstiger wird...


----------



## Riot_deluxe (25. Februar 2010)

Ach ja, falls hier eine mit seinem neuen 120Hz unzufrieden sein sollte, sagt mir bitte Bescheid, ich kaufe ihn euch ab, sofern der Preis stimmt


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2010)

Dann wäre ich schneller @ Riot_deluxe


----------



## Riot_deluxe (25. Februar 2010)

Können dann ja darum zocken, wer ihn bekommt. MW2 oder CSS?


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2010)

MW2  Welcher Rang bist du?


----------



## Riot_deluxe (25. Februar 2010)

Bin bei 30 Punkten, den Rang weiß ich gerade nicht, spiele das erst seit kurzem. 

Ich mach gleich mal ein extra Thread zu dem Thema auf, weil ich da paar Fragen habe, bei denen du mir vielleicht helfen kannst...


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2010)

Punkte??

Ich bin Prestige 2 Rang 49. Hab seit 3 Wochen nich mehr gezockt, aber ich warne dich, ich bin gut!  Also 1 Atombombe hab ich schon mal gezündet 

Zu welchem Thema? -Schick Link ma per PN. Ich helfe dir gerne, mir wird hier schließlich auch geholfen.


----------



## schlumpf666 (25. Februar 2010)

wenn dann wird mw2 gezockt, da bin ich dann dabei und hol mir den monitor! 
hab heut nachmittag eine seite entdeckt, da hat ein typ den monitor auch mal getestet...
leider läd die seite bei mir im moment nicht, schaut halt einfach mal drauf, dann auf die kommentare klicken und einfach mal durchlesen... da ist dann noch ein link, da wirds interessant!
Acer GD245HQ: Full HD 3D-Monitor für Gamer - onlinekosten.de


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2010)

Ich habe jetzt den gesamten Artikel, alle Kommentare dazu, den ganzen Artikel vom Link und alle Beiträge zu diesem Artikel gelesen, das habe ich jetzt 1 Stunde getan.

Mir bestätigt sich also:

Kontrast, Farbtreue etc. scheint gut zu sein. Inputlag und Reaktionszeit sind ebenfals gut, der Inputlag ein wenigich schlechter, aber immernoch nicht merkbar. Coronabildung: no, nur 3D-Vision, da soll es einige Probleme etc geben, da ich das nicht nutzen werden, tangiert mich das Problempaket nicht, was mich hoch erfreut.

Ansonsten sollte man statt einer ATI-Grafikkarte vllt. eine NVIDIA-Grafikkarte nehmen, da diese im Fazit besser mit Full HD 120Hz skalieren als ATI 5xxx-er. Wobei die 5xxx-er nicht schlecht sind! Mit denen sollte es auch vollständig funzen! Das ist kein fanboy oder werbegetue!

Also für mich war das ganze ziemlich spannend, eltztendlich konnte ich jedoch beruhigt aus den beiden Threads und dem Artikel gehen und hier jetzt posten:

DE BILDSCHIRM GEHT VOLL IN ORDNUNG! 

Ein Test solltet ihr vielleicht trotzdem abwarten, dann könnt ihr sicher sein und habt genaue Fakten. Der Bildschirm wird in der nächsten oder übernächsten PCGH getestet


Gruß 

-MIRROR-​


----------



## schlumpf666 (25. Februar 2010)

ich hab mir ebenfalls die mühe gemacht und hab den ganzen "mist" dort durchgelesen...
erste erkenntnis, der eine typ der die probleme hat... kennt sich nicht wirklich aus. 
zweite erkenntnis, mit ati karten der 4000er serie oder älter gibt es wahrscheinlich probleme weil die eine geringere bandbreite der dvi schnittstelle zur verfügung stellen können als es beispielsweise die nvidia seit der 8000er reihe können. probleme äußern sich in corona bildung und kleinen lags.

bleibt immer noch zu hoffen das vielleicht auf der cebit die ein oder anderen news hinsichtlich dem monitor geben wird...


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2010)

Bis zum letzten Satz des ersten Absatzes deines Beitrages stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Corona Bildung hält sich vollkommen in Grenzen dieser NQRott hat ja auch geschrieben, dass er keine erkennen konnte, im Test werden wir Fakten sehen.

Die "kleinen Lags" hat dieser Noob von Pro Shooter Display Review behauptet. Die lagen an seinen falschen Einstellungen bzw. seiner Graka, nicht am Monitor. Die Reaktionszeit könnte vllt. höher sein, ich schätze mal die wird sich auch in grenzen halten, ansonsten hätte ich in diesem Forum schon von gehört. Seine Graka oder eine andere Komponente im PC oder der Monitor schien bei ihm kaputt gewesen zu sein. 

Eigentlich eine Zumutung für diejenigen, die nur das "Noob-Review" gelesen haben..


----------



## Khazar (26. Februar 2010)

Bei Redcoon steht "jetzt vorbestellen" aber sie werden trotzdem schon abgeschickt?
Shutterbrille und Graka von Nvidia sind schon unterwegs und deswegen wäre es gut wenn der Bildschirm so schnell wie möglich daherkommt


----------



## Superwip (26. Februar 2010)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> @ Superwip
> 
> Ich wollte Bilder vom Bildschirm im Einsatz, also mit Spielen, wie schon am Anfang gepostet.


 
Hm... was willst du darauf sehen? 120Hz und alles was damit zusammenhängt kann man auf einem Foto natürlich nicht einfangen, alles andere wäre auf einem Foto sogut wie sicher verfälscht zumal ja nur die Situation mit den aktuellen ganz bestimmten Bildschirmeinstellungen zu sehen wäre

lediglich die Auflösung würde halbwegs rüberkommen aber die ist ja wirklch nichts besonderes


----------



## karakantheone (27. Februar 2010)

Soweit ich verstanden hab läuft dieses 3D Vision nur über Vista und Win 7 oder?

Dass regt schon auf dass ich mir jetzt für den spaß für ein Betriebsystem 150€ bezahlen muss,wobei ich ein XP liebhaber bin.


----------



## -MIRROR- (27. Februar 2010)

Win7 ist für XP-Nutzer doch ne top Upgrademöglichkeit! Kaum EInbußen bei Schnelligkeit, ganz neue,mehr Kompatiblitäten usw. und außerdem haste XP bei Windows 7 dabei.. Aber egaaal.. erstmal informieren, ne?


----------



## Kaizy (6. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,
 ist mein Erster Eintag hier im Forum. Hoffe ich mach nicht gleich unbeliebt....

Und zwar vermisse ich hier Kommentareein zu den 3D Eindrücken?!?! Wie ist denn der 3D Effekt nun? Keine OoooHs, und AHHHs? Kein "Wie geil ist das denn", oder so?
Ist der 3D Effekt zu vergleichen mit dem Kino Eindruck 'a la "Avatar"? und wie sind die Spiele nun in 3D? Haut's einen vom Hocker das man jetzt sich so ein Teil holen muss oder ist es nur ein netter Versuch? Auf der Cebit hab ich eine aktive Shutter Brille mit nem 120Hz Monitor gestetet und war schwer begeistert...Also schreibt doch bitte mal Eure 3D Erfahrung. Die Technikfachsimpeleien lese ich natürlcih auch gern...  

Noch ne Frage: bekomme ich den Effekt auch mit meiner 5770 ATi Karte hin? Oder ist schon wieder aufrüsten angesagt? 

Gruß Kaizy


----------



## schlumpf666 (6. März 2010)

Im moment geht es leider nur mit nvidia karten. soll aber mit dem nächsten (oder ist der schon drausen?) treiber update von ati dann auch gehen.
Ati bietet aber keine eigene brille dafür an, da ist man dann auf fremdfirmen angewiesen.
Mehr kann ich leider aktuell auch nicht sagen.
Da ich weder den monitor schon mal getestet hab, noch das 3d kannst du wahrscheinlich besser sagen wie es ist als ich...


----------



## Superwip (7. März 2010)

In der neuen Hardwareluxx ist jetzt ein Test des Monitors zu finden, in dem er sehr gut abschneidet


----------



## karakantheone (12. März 2010)

Bekomm dass nicht zum laufen,die Software vom Nvidia Kit erkennt den Monitor (Acer) einfach nicht.
Muss man von dem Nvidia set den Sensor auch am Monitor anschliessen?
Hab irgendwo stehen sehen dass auch eine "vesa 3 pin stereo kabel" angeschlossen werden kann,ist dies den notwendig?
WEil im lieferumfang des Nvidia-Kits waren nur 2 kabel und diese waren ledeglich 2xUSB (1x 1,8m / 1x 3m),einmal für den Sensor zum PC anzuschliessen und den anderen an der Brille,sonst nichts.

Müsste doch alles notwendige bei liegen oder nicht?


----------



## Jami (12. März 2010)

Ich bin generell begeistert von 3D und auf der CeBit konnte ich so viele geile Spiele auf dem Monitor spielen; das Schätchen ist einfach begeisternd!!! Und der 3D-Effekt bläst einen echt aus den Socken. Vor allem wenn man kurzsichtig ist, keine Brille tragen will und deshalb die normale Welt recht 2D aussieht   
Und nachdem ich bei Avatar in den Optionen die Bildschirmentfernung von 2 Meter auf 0,5 Meter runtergestellt hatte, war der Effekt noch viel krasser, man konnte Kilometer weit in den Bildschirm reingucken.

Ich werd mir den Monitor spätestens anfang der sommerferien holen, wenn ich mir meinen rechner endlich baue


----------



## apple.joe (19. März 2010)

Ich bin zurzeit auf der suche nach einem neuen Monitor, dieser scheint der richtige zu sein wobei mir einige dinge noch nicht ganz klar sind :

1. Ich besitze eine ATI 5870 - läuft das 3D auch damit? Eigene recherchen haben ergeben dass es nichts offizieles von ATI gibt, sondern nur Treiber von Drittanbietern, stimmt das ??!!

2. Um die 120hz voll nutzen zu können brauche ich ein DVI -> DVI Kabel?


----------



## Superwip (19. März 2010)

apple.joe schrieb:


> 1. Ich besitze eine ATI 5870 - läuft das 3D auch damit? Eigene recherchen haben ergeben dass es nichts offizieles von ATI gibt, sondern nur Treiber von Drittanbietern, stimmt das ??!!



Ein _zukünftiger_ Catalyst Treiber soll 3D mit Shutterbrillen von Drittanbietern unterstützen, aktuell geht es soweit ich weiß nicht



> 2. Um die 120hz voll nutzen zu können brauche ich ein DVI -> DVI Kabel?



Du brauchst ein Duallink DVI-DVI Kabel oder ein ebensolches und einen Displayport-Duallink DVI Adapter (wenn der DVI Anschluss auf der GraKa belegt ist)


----------



## apple.joe (20. März 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ein _zukünftiger_ Catalyst Treiber soll 3D mit Shutterbrillen von Drittanbietern unterstützen, aktuell geht es soweit ich weiß nicht
> 
> 
> 
> Du brauchst ein Duallink DVI-DVI Kabel oder ein ebensolches und einen Displayport-Duallink DVI Adapter (wenn der DVI Anschluss auf der GraKa belegt ist)



Danke dir, Monitor ist bestellt.


----------



## analya (22. April 2010)

*Hallo jungs,
*
Ich habe mir ebengerade einen* TOTAL neuen rechenr für 2000 €* gekauft 
Nur das Problemm war das ich nicht geguckt habe DAS DIE* 120 HZ* mit einer *ATI 5870 1 gb ram *laufen _ OUU OUUU _problemm ?

*ICH WILL KEINE 3D BRILLE , ICH WILL EINFACH NUR DIE 120 HZ INGAME ERREICHEN . MIR IST DAS 3D EGAL.

*Weißt jemand ob das geht ? weil ich lese überall in den forums , dass *ATI + 3D brille = nicht so einwand funktzioniert.*
Aber ich bin *Cs 1.6* spieler und ich habe mir den monitor einfach nur wegen denn *120 hz gekauft*. und natuerlich auch wegen denn meisten Spielen damit ich *keine schlieren* habe._
so frage  : _*KANN ICH MIT DER ATI 5870  mit 120 HZ SPIELEN ?

Würde mich auf eure antwort freuen .

mfg
*


----------



## Cycle (22. April 2010)

Vielleicht helfen dir diese beiden Links:
Acer GD245HQ 23,6" 120Hz - Planet 3DNow! Forum
AMD Game Forums - 5870 and Samsung 2233rz - corruption at 120hz

Das kommt von nem Moderator aus einem Forum:
"OK I know why this issue occurs now. It is not a hardware fault. The cards 2D speed is too low to drive a 120Hz monitor. AMD are working on a fix to have a higher 2D speed should 120Hz be set. That will take a while though.
The issue shouldn't occur in games as obviously the card uses a higher clockspeed while gaming.
For now you could use a overclocking util such as amdgpuclock or whatever to set a higher 2d clock speed." (Quelle: http://210.5.52.29/forum/default.aspx?g=posts&t=1691)


Und übrigens in der aktuellen PCGH (05/2010) gibt es speziell zu Gaming mit 120hz-Monitoren eien Artikel.


----------



## analya (22. April 2010)

Jo moin cycle ,

Danke für deine antwort .
Mein englisch ist nicht so gut.

Also ich versteh das so .

" das meine Ati grafikkarte auf 2D läuft . Mitarbeiter vom AMD versuchen 2D auf 3D zu erhoehen.
Es gibts zuzeit einen AMDGPUclock ? damit ich die 120 hz bekommen kann ? "

stimmt das so ?


----------



## Cycle (22. April 2010)

hmm nicht ganz, also:
Die Karten haben zu wenig Rechenleistung im 2D-Modus um eine 120hz-Monitor zu betreiben. AMD ist zwar dabei diese Leistung zu steigern, doch das könnte noch dauern. Dies sollte jedoch nicht während des Spielens auftreten, da die Karte dabei mit einer höheren Taktrate arbeitet. Momentan könnte man mit Hilfe eines Programms, wie z.B. AMD GPU Clock, die 2D-Leistung erhöhen.


EDIT: Angeblich soll das Flackern auch durch das Deaktivieren der "Overdrive"-Option im  Catalyst Control Center seit der Version 10.3 nicht mehr vorkommen.


----------



## analya (22. April 2010)

Hallo ,

Jo danke für deine Antwort.
Hat vlt. jemand eine ATI bei dem das ganze funktzioiniert ?

mfg analya


----------



## Schulte89 (20. Juni 2010)

Das würde mich auch interessieren da ich mir den Acer GD245HQbid evtl. zulegen möchte.


----------



## kingchaoz (26. August 2010)

Hallo,

Ich weiß, dieser Thread ist schon was älter... Bin aber gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuem Monitor, und der*Acer GD245HQbid *ist in der engeren Auswahl. Vorher würde ich aber gerne noch ein paar fragen beantwortet haben, hoffe hier ließt noch jemand der sich damit auskennt.

Frage 1: Funktioniert der 3D Effekt nur mit der Nvidia 3d Vision Brille, oder kann ich z.b. auch Diese Shutterbrille nutzen? Funktioniert die Nvidia Brille auch mit normalen 3D Filmen auf Blue Ray?

Frage 2: Ich werde den Monitor wohl bei Alternate bestellen, hat jemand Erfahrung damit wie es mit Zubehör aussieht? Konnte leider nichts finden. Ist ein _HDMI_ Kabel, _DVI_- oder Stromkabel dabei?

Frage 3: Wie muss ich das verstehen, 120 Hz nur über _DVI_. Verliere ich denn da keine Bildqualität. Dachte immer _HDMI_ wäre besser? Habe ich dann über _HDMI_ gar keinen 3D Modus?

Frage 4: Funktionieren 3D Filme nun gleichermaßen gut wie 3D Spiele? Hat jemand zufällig eine Liste an Spielen die dieses 3D unterstützen? (_*EDIT*: eine Liste mit unterstützen 3D Spielen habe ich bereits gefunden_) Welche Filme gibt es schon in 3D? Avatar ist noch nicht erschienen oder? 

Frage 5: Ich werde mir gleichzeitig mit dem Monitor die Geforce 480 GTX kaufen. Kann ich damit 3D Spiele ohne nennenswerte Qualität und Geschwindigkeitsverluste spielen ?

So, ich glaube das war es erst mal. Vielen Dank schon mal für eure mühen mir meine Fragen zu beantworten  

Schönen Abend noch 
KingChaoz


----------



## (R)ed (26. August 2010)

Hallo kingchaoz

Zu deinen Fragen:
1. Der 3D-Effekt von Nvidia fuktioniert damit höchstwahrscheinlich nicht da diese Brille nur für den 3D-Filme ist, mit dem Nvidia Vision kit sollte es aber möglich sein am 120Hz-Monitor 3D-Filme zu sehen.

2. Alternate ist ziemlich teuer, http://www.amazon.de/ da gibt es ihn derzeit billiger oder gleich bei http://geizhals.at/deutschland/ nachsehen. Es dürfte ein Stromkabel und das DVI-Duallink Kabel beiliegen.

3. DVI und HDMI sind soweit gleichwertig nur das HDMI speziell im Multimediabereich entwickelt wurde und DVI schon seit Jahren bei PC-Monitoren verwendet wird. Nur HDMI 1.4 unterstützt eine Übertragungsrate von 120 Hz und das besitzt derzeit kein 3D-fähiger Monitor, DVI-Duallink kann jedoch problemlos in Monitore eingebaut werden da es chon länger existiert.

4 Die Liste der unterstützten Spiele hast du ja schon. Bei Filmen gibt es derzeit noch keine wirklich Auswahl da die ersten echten 3D-Filme grade ins Kino gekommen sind.

5. Die GTX 480 ist die einzige SingleGPU die derzeit auch bei neueren Spielen(außer Metro 2033, Crysis) auch die Grafik unter 3D oben halten kann, jedohc musst du dir entweder eine bessere kühllösung suchen damit sie leise wird und der Stromverbrauch ist nicht zu verachten.

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung: Der Acer ist nicht der beste 3D-Monitor, er besitzt einen Inputlag von 18ms bei wirklich spürbaren Spitzen von 50 ms, der OVerdrive kann nur umständlich ausgeschaltet werden was zwar den Inputlag auf 30ms senkt jedoch muss dies jedes mal beim einschalten geschehen.
Besser bei den Nutzern kommt derzeit der LG Electronics Flatron W2363D und der ASUS VG236H (bereits mit Nvidia vision Kit) davon.
Ich empfehle einen von den beiden da der Acer nicht so gut ist wie behauptet.


----------



## kingchaoz (26. August 2010)

(R)ed schrieb:


> ...Besser bei den Nutzern kommt derzeit der LG Electronics Flatron W2363D ...



So, erst mal vielen Dank für deine ausführlichen antworten. hast mir schon gut weiter geholfen... auch wenn Du mich mit dem letzten Satz wieder ein wenig verunsichert hast. Leider bin ich nicht der versierteste Technikfreak sprich, viel Ahnung von dem ganzen Monitor/3D Zeug habe ich nicht wirklich. 

Habe auch lange gebraucht den richtigen Monitor für mich zu finden und war auch der festen Überzeugung den perfekten gefunden zu haben...  Naja, jetzt schau ich mir gerade den LG Flatron W2363D an und bin garnicht mehr so sicher welcher von beiden den jetzt genau meinen Ansprüchen genügt. 

Kannst Du mir Inputlag genauer erklären? Wie macht sich das beim spielen bemerkbar?

Hab gelesen das der LG nicht so gut verarbeitet ist und der Standfuß ziemlich wackelig ist. Außerdem soll das OSD nicht so gut bedienbar sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses blaue Licht in der unteren Leiste, ist das immer so riesig, ist es überhaupt ein Licht? Mich würde es stören wenn mich die ganze Zeit so ein blaues Teil anleuchtet.

Hast du eine Quelle dafür das dieser Monitor bei den Nutzern besser ankommt? Irgendein Forum&Thread in Form von diesem hier? 

Gruß 
KingChaoz


----------



## kingchaoz (3. September 2010)

Ein kurzer Zwischenbericht: Ich habe mir nun den LG Flatron W2363D gekauft und bin voll zufrieden! Ein Top Monitor! Vielen Dank für den Tipp (R)ed

Gruß 
KingChaoz


----------



## Warlock54 (5. September 2010)

wie findest du 3-d gaming mit dem LG? Ists gut?


----------



## Gast1111 (5. September 2010)

@kingchaoz Und wie isser also von der 3D leistung?
@Warlock54 Moin Namensvetter


----------



## kingchaoz (5. September 2010)

Dir 3D Leistung konnte ich leider noch nicht testen, da ich in der kommende Woche erst das Nvidia 3d Visison Set bekomme. 
Werde dann aber nochmal ein kurzes Review hier reinschreiben. 
Aber das war ich bis jetzt gesehen habe hat mich schon mehr als zufrieden gestellt. 

Gruß
KingChaoz


----------



## Warlock54 (6. September 2010)

kingchaoz schrieb:


> Dir 3D Leistung konnte ich leider noch nicht testen, da ich in der kommende Woche erst das Nvidia 3d Visison Set bekomme.
> Werde dann aber nochmal ein kurzes Review hier reinschreiben.
> Aber das war ich bis jetzt gesehen habe hat mich schon mehr als zufrieden gestellt.
> 
> ...



kk wäre cool  3-d gaming ist glaub echt nice, habs bisher noch net ausprobieren können, deswegen weiß ich nicht ob ich auf 3-d umsteigen soll. Ich hör mir derzeit user-meinungen an ^^. 

@Wa1lock : hehe ja xD ...ich hab den namen von dem einen Hardcore-Hacker bei Stirb langsam 4.0 ^^. Der hieß ja auch Warlock  find den typ voll nice xD


----------



## Gast1111 (6. September 2010)

@Warlock Rat mal wo ich meinen Herhab  Fand nur das es mit der 1 anstatt dem r besser klingt


----------



## kingchaoz (12. September 2010)

So, habe den Monitor nun ausführlich getestet und muss sagen ... WOW! Das 3D Gaming ist einfach Weltklasse, gerade bei so spielen wie Metro2033! Man denkt man wäre mitten im Geschehen. Man brauch nur noch einen relativ schnellen PC, damit es wirklich ruckelfrei rüberkommt. Also der Monitor ist absolut zu empfehlen.

Ich hab auch kein Flimmern oder Ghosting feststellen können. Die Wiedergabe von 3D Filmen klappt auch wunderbar. 

Gruß 

KingChaoz


----------



## Cash (21. September 2010)

Funktioniert die 3D Geschichte nur mit nvida Karten oder auch mit ATI Karten?!

mfg


----------



## Hovi (29. September 2010)

Hey,
habe auch den Acer GD245HQ und muss sagen geiles teil! Aber mal was anderes die 3D brille von Nvidia ist es auch so anstrengend damit zu spielen? Mit einer Red/Cyan gehts ja mal garnicht ersten kaum Farbe und zweitens  Kopfschmerzen!
Möchte eigentlich nicht auf 3D verzichten aber unter diesen kriteriken, nein danke. Also were für einen erfahrungs Bericht sehr dankbar!!!



P.S: Wer Fehler findet darf sie behalten!


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.07.2012 (2. Januar 2011)

@ Hovi
soweit ich weis Funktioniert das nVidia 3d System mit 2 leicht versetzten Bildern, halt 60 Hz für jedes Auge. Die Brille sorgt dafür das deine Augen die Bilder abwechselnd sehen so entsteht der 3d effect. Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liegen sollte.
Das andere interresiert mich auch, ich habe im mom ne HD 5770 powercolor Im Pc und fände es echt bitter wenn ich damit nicht den GD245HQ von asus betreiben kann.
Zumal der bildschirm nicht der billigste ist und ich mir nicht deswegen noch ne neue Grafikkarte kaufen wollte um vill. auf 3d umzusteigen.

MfG Eria Anor


----------



## Superwip (2. Januar 2011)

Soweit ich weiß unterstützen die AMD Karten mittlerweile Stereo 3D mit Shutterbrillen über den iz3D-Treiber; welche Brillen dazu kompatibel sind und wie gut das ganze in der Praxis im Vergleich zu 3D Vision funktioniert weiß ich aber nicht, mir wären auch keine Tests bekannt


----------



## Grougaloragran (4. März 2011)

Ich weiß, dass der Thread ein wenig veraltet ist, dennoch hol ich ihn mal hoch...
Ich habe seit heute meinen GD245HQbid und habe ihn nach ein wenig testen auf 120 Hz hochbekommen. (Ich wusste vorher nicht, dass das über HDMI nicht geht? :-/)
Fraps verrät mir immernoch die selben FPS beim Crysis 2 zocken, jedoch kommt es mir so vor, als wäre das Bild flüssiger. Ist das ein Placebo-Effekt oder wird das Bild wirklich flüssiger?
Ich kenne mich mit FPS nicht sonderlich gut aus, bedeuten 120 Hz = 120 FPS? :<
Wenn ja, wieso habe ich keine 120 FPS, "lügt" Fraps mich an oder gibt es ein FPS Limit bei bestimmten Spielen?

Danke im Vorraus. x3


----------



## Wenzman (4. März 2011)

Deine Grafikkarte und dein Prozessor sind ausschlaggebend für die FPS, 120 hz heißt, glaube ich, lediglich das der Bildschirm 120 fps anzeigen kann.


----------

